# Mr Robinson,I presume



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am officially lost....erob is a knick

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/33954.htm


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*simple*

TT is gone IF they can find some way to get rid of him. Come on Truth...say it. ' dog was right..TT is too soft and inconsistent. Coupled with Nazr's one game on and 3 games off performance history, you have to admit that KVH was a better fit for this team. I still want Wally..what do you think? Swap TT for Wally? I figure there is 144 minutes a game at the 1, 2, and 3. Six guys could average 32 minutes. It would keep everyone fresh. Remember that H2O is a role player and only for a couple more years...Penny is older and a bit fragile. Marbury, JC at the 1, JC, Wally, and H20 at the 2, and Ariza, Wally and Trob at the 3, KT, JYD and Sweetney at the 4 and we will need to upgrade at the 5. TT and Penny are expiring...Is there a deal to be made? Nene is expiring..does he want out? Young and athletic rebounder/ shot blocker is needed. Hunter from Phoenix?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*oops..*

I mean 6 guys could average 24 minutes...but it doesn't need to come out even.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I still haven't given up on TT, but I'd swap him for Wally. With Ariza and now E-rob we're cover in the slasher department, now we need the shooter.

But I' still like to see what some stability would do for _this_ team. We have talented but inconsistent players in a talented but inconsistent coaching/management environment. We still have no idea what they can do with a little chemistry/identity.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

minnesota wouldnt accept TT for Wally.

we cant get equal value for tim thomas cause hes such a bum. and why would we trade him for wally? Isiah gave E Rob 1.3 mil for some reason, and having wally would give us:

houston, crawford, penny,wally, ariza, e rob.

thats 6 guys at 2 positions, thats half of the active roster. thats a huge logjam we have already. id rather trade tim for a center, but thats impossible cause he makes more money then every center in the league. we would have to take back a bad contract (yet again)

why dont we wait before we get the trade ideas and firing the coach? we only played 3 games!!!!!! at least tims not taking off games to promote a rap album.

myself i want to wait until next offseason where penny and tim both have expiring deals. we can trade those expiring deals to teams that want to rebuild completely and take back their last star player.......like we did in phoenix, and how we got mcdyess in the first place.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> at least tims not taking off games to promote a rap album.


Who would buy it?

At this point, I think he should consider a career change, there's no possible way he can be any worse at rapping about K-Mart the Fugazy than he can be at playing a Fugazy on the court.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> myself i want to wait until next offseason where penny and tim both have expiring deals. we can trade those expiring deals to teams that want to rebuild completely and take back their last star player.......like we did in phoenix, and how we got mcdyess in the first place.


What stars will be available?

In Marbury's case, he also signed a bad 7 year contract, which is what made him available. A lot of it is dependent on the new CBA they sign this summer.

The only player off the top of my head I can see becoming available is Kenyon Martin (as long as they retain the much cheaper Nene), but the Nuggets already have Melo and thus no use for Tim Thomas. Maybe that's a potential Allan Houston deal since they badly need a perimeter shooter, and also dependent on Denver underachieving a bit (missing the playoffs will greatly increase the chances).


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Penny...*

Did you read the post? There wouold be 6 guys sharing 144 minutes and H20 Is never gonna be right again for any length of time. That team gives you 2 guards, 2 sf's, and 2 guys that can swing between the 2 or 3. Plus Wally is very, very consisitent. That is something this team needs badly. As I said before Houston is at the end of his career and Penny is at the end of both his contract and his career. That brings it to 5 guys (you forgot Marbury) for 144 minutes. Everybody gets 32 except Erob who gets 16/game. If it turns out we have too many great players (for example Erob emerges as a star) then we have more trade value for a center. I'll collect all the good players I can and figure out who goes later.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys,I am officially LOST..I havent a clue as to why they signed E-Rob..Just doesnt make sense,unless hes gonna be happy playing 10 minutes per..

I also think you can NOT judge TT after 3 games.Thats INSANE.I have not been thrilled with his rebounding effort,especially when you see Ariza grabbing more boards, 2 inches shorter and 50 pounds less..As for his shooting,I am actually pleased that he has been as agressive as he has....

Wally for TT doesnt work straight up,but i think minny would do that trade...Wally and KG do not get along and Wallys contract has another 4 years left...Hes a goner,unless Spree melts down

rashidi,H20 is toast..

Am i the only one who would take Curry for naz an kt in a heartbeat???Supposedly Chicago would take that deal.Dont we have to do that deal?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> rashidi,H20 is toast..


I will take a toasted H20 over Tim Thomas.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,be serious..the guy is even more overpaid than TT,and he makes Dyss look healthy..H20 is a knick or retired or traded for cap


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*give it up, Truth*

TT sucks and you know it. Three games...10 games....a season...doesn't matter.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,tell me how you really feel..And I am almost positive TT has a monster game tonight..the negative energy is so high this is definetly rock bottom


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ALFA 

penny...rashidi 

TT will deliver...do not panic


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

During the game it was stated that his mother, wife and sister have been seriously ill since the end of last season and it has been a big distraction for him.

He didn't break out tonight but he had a nice little game 15/4 on 6-8 shooting in 23 mins. HE was mostly limited by foul trouble. Wilcox, Brand, and Maggette is a nice little frontcourt.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Look guys...*

I understand about the distractions but TT is a coaches nightmare and has always been. Seduces you with all the physical tools and plays whimsically most of the time. Sweetneys loss was more disruptive...he lost his father who was very close to him and he was just a kid. He still put up solid stats per minute played and he always played hard. TT almost never plays hard wire to wire...its his history. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck (especially for 7 or 8 years)...then its a duck. I would take a chance on Curry but only because he is so young and he would get great mentoring here. If Artest is available I take him in a heartbeat. He's a strange dude, but he always brings it. Really only a couple of guys I would take at the 3 right now...Wally or Artest. One of those guys and a trade for a center who can defend and board and we are serious contenders. I never thought it could be done this quick but I think IT is close. Think Hunter could be had from the Suns? He would be perfect for this team. Not much of a scorer but athletic and active.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Alpha, your posts on TT are sensible. I will no longer defend TT from sensible posts (though I'm sure Rashidi will have me at it). 

But while we are on the subject let me share more of what we are learning. His sister died, and he's assisting in the care of her children. Doesn't explain his career, but it could have something to do with his horrendous start of this season:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/252363p-216095c.html

Portions: 

"The lid was closed," said Thomas, who was shooting 30% before last night, when he made four shots in the first quarter and was 6-for-8 overall (15 points) in the Knicks' 110-96 victory over the Clippers. "The difference was, tonight, the lid opened up." 

The Knicks' starting small forward has had more on his mind recently than basketball. Thomas missed some of the Knicks' practice on Thursday, an excused tardiness that he said was family- related. This past offseason, Thomas' sister died, and he now helps take care of her two children. 

"Of course," he said. "I had a very, very long summer. It weighs on my mind all of the time. Anytime you lose somebody ... it's always going to be difficult. But when I'm on the court, that's when I'm out there having fun with the fellas, competing." 

"I always had confidence, knowing what my abilities out there on the basketball court were," Thomas said. "But sometimes, like I said earlier, the lid was closed. It's not going to stop me from shooting. It's not going to stop me from being aggressive."


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*alpha*

One more thing. I appreciate your sentimentality for local boys (Wally, Artest), but we have our next SF already: Ariza. 

Our best bet might just be to ride with TT's short contract, letting him split time with Ariza while he develops, then let it drop or trade it as an expiring contract, rather than investing large and long in Wally, or in a head job like Ron, both of which would hinder Ariza's development.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Oak...*

I hope Ariza continues to get better to the point he is a star but it is still speculation at this time. Maybe he ends up as a role player or a super sub at the 2 and 3...who knows? I'll take proven stars or near stars any day, and like I posted earlier....if we end up with more than one great player at a position, I'll trade one of them for a need. We just can't keep saying that Ariza's great start will continue to stardom. Artest is defensive player of the year and a very efficient offensive player..plus he boards. The fact that he is local means nothing to me as I am an upstater and don't really care about that stuff..I just want the Knicks to win. Nice human interest story but other than that...big deal.  Wally provides CONSISTENT perimeter offense and is a physically imposing guy when he plays the 2. My basic plan would be to rotate Ariza with WS(artest) and JC with WS(artest). Add Marbury to that mix and it is far and away the best 1,2,3 punch in the league and would provide enormous matchup flexibility. Sweets and JYD solidify the 4 (I am assuming we would lose KT somewhere along the line in a trade). We will have a 1st rounder this year to use or trade for a 5 or depth at the 4. Still a very athletic team and even younger. With Artest, we become much better defensively as he is a lock down guy.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> One more thing. I appreciate your sentimentality for local boys (Wally, Artest), but we have our next SF already: Ariza.


The Magic already traded their next SF: Keith Bogans.


----------

